# Justinphilly's Belated Herfday Celebration



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Fellas, it is about time i get out a celebrate my 28th!!! Anyway, we are putting something together down in Atlantic City NJ, at the Borgata this saturday the 18th..

I know, I know, its too little notice. But things have been so crappy for the past few weeks, i am itchy for a party.. And do any of us REALLY need an excuse to go to the Borgata? 

Pm me for details, i would love to see all or any of you there.. 

Again, thanks for the well wishes while i was couped up in the hospital, thanks Nooner for putting the thread together.. Thanks for the birthday wishes as well!! You all rule!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Dude if I was closer I would show up. But down here in Texas. You have a good 28th now ya hear?


Stacey


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

To far for me. If I was closer it would be a definate.

Happy Birthday though.


----------

